# 211 Dish pass issues



## STDog (Mar 22, 2007)

Dish pass set to record new episodes and to prefer HD.
It doesn't seem to handle priority correctly.

2 shows conflict but instead of recording the one with priority, it records the lower priority show in 1 minute blocks.

I just verified it was a priority issue as one of the conflicting shows wasn't new this week and it recorded correctly.


Anyone else seen this? 

I haven't had time to try using a different type of timer, bu I really wanted the new DishPass as it should be much more useful than the version on my 501.


As a side note, I've had issues with it loosing the EHD too. Hit menu and no DVR options. Turn off the EHD, turn it back on and it's detected, 211 reboots, and all is well for another week or so.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Seagate ? Turn off sleep mode.

And call DIRT ppl here - they're should pass the bug to FW Dept.


----------



## STDog (Mar 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Seagate ? Turn off sleep mode.


Not sure. It's a Calvary 512GB external, but I don't know what disk is in it.
How would I turn off sleep mode?

Is that to stop the EHD from being lost or for the screwy recording?


> And call DIRT ppl here - they're should pass the bug to FW Dept.


???


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

STDog said:


> Not sure. It's a Calvary 512GB external, but I don't know what disk is in it.
> How would I turn off sleep mode?
> 
> Is that to stop the EHD from being lost or for the screwy recording?
> ...


use manufacturer's utility
for prevent lost it and perhaps be on duty for each timer instead of sleeping
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=189098&highlight=dirt


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

I would be an example of DIRT (DISH Internet Response Team). P Smith has some pretty sound advice regarding the issue. You can also try deleting and recreating the timer.


----------



## STDog (Mar 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> use manufacturer's utility
> for prevent lost it and perhaps be on duty for each timer instead of sleeping


I'll see what I can find in regards to that.

It seems to have started somewhat recently. But I'm not real clear on when the confict first showed up.
When I added the EHD a lot of shows were on break.

Not sure if it's only had the record issue when idle/off or not.
I though at least once it ha opened where watching a previously recorded program.



> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=189098&highlight=dirt


Well, that's an interesting development. I've not followed the forum in a while as I've had no issues and was away from my satellite of nearly a year (new job)

Kudos to Dish.



[email protected] Network said:


> You can also try deleting and recreating the timer.


Matt, I've tried that already. And it's happened with more than one pair of timers.
I also tried rearranging the priority.


----------

